# Offtopic: Calculate Linux - 100 % gentoo-compatible

## scurrell

Hah, erste Erfolge.

Also, erstens - Sabayon kannst de in de Tonne kloppen. Die haben einen neuen Packetmanager.

Nochmal erstens, die scratch kann ich mir mit ner geborgeten xorg.conf auf 1024 unschalten in X.

Ich kann was lesen. (size=3 disabled)

Hab meine Partionen noch mal neu angelegt.

```
 sdb1 = grub

sda6 = calculate 37 GB - leer

sda7 = gentoo 35 GB

```

Und bei der EndOfWorld kann ich locker chrooten, auf 1024 umschalten und Gamma korrrigieren.

Jetzt bräuchte ich ja nur noch  <cl-console --method install> von der EndOfWorld starten. Doch die Scratch erzählt mir jetzt, die will ein Certifikat haben, bloß wovon ?

P.S.: cld funktioniert nicht, weil heftige Grafikfehler mit nouveau-Treiber.

Welche Parameter würden benötigt werden für ein

```
emerge cl-installer
```

 von gentooLiveDVD ?

Und rootßKosole kann ich doch installieren.

----------

## Christian99

hm, wieder mal das alte Problem: Ich (und vermutlich auch andere) verstehe kein Wort von dem was du

1) machst.

2) für ein Problem hast.

3) was du willst

es wäre nett und auch hilfreich wenn du etwas genauer und klarer und ausführlicher schreibst.

----------

## scurrell

Hmmh, und ich dachte, ich hätte endlich mal ne ordentliche post gesendet.

Was ist das Problem mit den nvidia-Treibern bei linux ?

In grub ist ganz klar configuriert: size=1024. Trotzdem schaltet X auf 1600. Und auch in Konsole.

auch video=DVI-I-3(1):1024x768@85 bringt nichts.

Der Befehl wird ohne Fehlermeldung ausgefüht, ändern tut sich nichts.Last edited by scurrell on Tue Jun 03, 2014 10:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

grub ist was anderes als konsole und das ist was anderes als X.

die auflösung für X kannst du in /etc/xorg.conf bzw /etc/xorg.conf.d/ einstellen, bei der Konsole kommt es auf deinen verwendeten Framebuffer an, hast du uvesafb?

----------

## scurrell

Weis ich doch nicht, ist doch liveCD ( EndOfWorld 1.1 / cld-17052014 / cls 1705201 )

Stay patiece. Dauert ebend.

Was ist denn jetzt mit dem certificate ?

----------

## Christian99

keine ahnung, da das ja wohl kein gentoo ist fragst du am besten bei calculate direkt nach. die können dir sicher besser helfen.

----------

## scurrell

Verwirr posts sollten von den Moderatoern entfent wrden.

pot #1 war ja noch o.k. Doch den Rest -> löschenn

Ach, mann. Der hat mir doch das ganze Thema versaut.

----------

## Fijoldar

1. Ja, Sabayon hat noch einen weiteren Paketmanger (Entropy). Es zwingt dich aber niemand, diesen auch zu benutzen. Du kannst auch alles mit Portage machen, welcher natürlich ebenfalls dabei ist.

2. Calculate ist nicht zu 100% Gentoo kompatibel. Vielleicht höchstens 95%. Gibt da einige distributionsabhängige Probleme, die Gentoo nicht hat.

3. Es ist mir ein völliges Rätsel, was du mit deiner EndofWorld Live CD willst. Du willst du doch Calculate Linux nutzen. Dann installiere dir doch das mit Hilfe des grafischen Installers. Und lass die Finger weg von irgendwelchen Chroot Geschichten. 

4. Die Auflösung würde ich in der grafischen Oberfläche ändern (in deinem Fall wohl KDE?). Wenn es allerdings schon beim Display Manager Probleme mit dem Lesen gibt, ändere am besten nur mal die DPI (höher setzen) über die xorg.conf. Bzw. man kann auch einfach die Schrift größer stellen. Die Auflösung zu ändern ist prinzipiell keine so gute Idee. Da es einfach doof aussieht, wenn man den Monitor mit einer Auflösung betreibt, die er nicht standardmäßig vorsieht.

----------

## musv

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> pot #1 war ja noch o.k.

 

Schon da hab ich nichts mehr verstanden. 

Scurrell:

Ohne jetzt arrogant wirken zu wollen: Ich glaub, ich hab hier im Forum äußerst selten jemanden mit so wenig Hintergrundwissen erlebt wie Dich. 

Du versuchst bei komplexen Systemen gleichzeitig an vielen verschiedenen Stellen rumzufummeln, verstehst dabei aber noch nicht mal die einfachsten Grundlagen. Nur mal ein Beispiel:

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> In grub ist ganz klar configuriert: size=1024. Trotzdem schaltet X auf 1600. Und auch in Konsole.
> 
> auch video=DVI-I-3(1):1024x768@85 bringt nichts.

 

Der X-Server hat überhaupt gar nichts, nicht mal ansatzweise was mit der Auflösung im Grub oder den Auflösungen in der Framebuffer-Konsole was zu tun. Das sind zwei absolut vollkommen verschiedene Baustellen.

Wikipedia Linux-Framebuffer

Wikipedia X-Window-System

Ich würde Dir raten:

Entweder installierst du Dir ein OpenSUSE (13.2 find ich echt gut) oder ein Ubuntu (wahlweise auch Kubuntu oder Lubuntu), Linux Mint oder sonst eine Distri, die nahezu wartungsfrei ist und sich von selbst installiert. 

Oder du fängst bei Gentoo ganz von vorn an und studierst dabei aber die Details, solange bist du die Grundlagen verstanden hast. Am besten wäre dazu eigentlich eine Stage-1-Installation. Dazu solltest du dann erst mal nachlesen, was das ist, welche Komponenten da mitwirken, wozu man das braucht usw. Erst wenn du das verstanden hast, solltest du dann die nächste Stufe (Konfiguration locale, timezone, usw. vornehmen)

Und definitiv solltest du Gentoo nur auf einem Zweitrechner installieren, den du nicht zum Arbeiten benötigst.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

wieder einmal hast du oben so einen verworrenen Text geschrieben, dass keine(r) wirklich etwas verstanden hat. Aber eins habe ich verstanden: Deine Konsolenauflösung auf deinem Monitor scheint dir nicht zu gefallen. Am besten ist es, du liest dir jetzt mal folgenden Link durch: 

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/kernel_mode_setting#Forcing_modes_and_EDID

Dort findest du die Info was du wirklich eintragen musst in deiner grub commandline, damit die Auflösung nicht auf Max geht, sondern das was du haben willst. Und fürs nächste mal: 

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+nouveau+kms+configuration

MfG. Stefan

PS: Mir hat jemand mal einen klugen Satz gesagt: Erst denken dann reden bzw. schreiben. Ließ dir deinen ersten Post nochmal durch. Vielleicht verstehst du dann, warum wir alle dir nicht folgen können. Weiterhin solltest du wissen, wenn die Calculate Linux installieren willst und kommst damit nicht weiter, dann solltest du dich in deren Forum rumtreiben und nicht das Gentooforum dafür missbrauchen. Und auch hier gilt Calculate Linux ist nicht Gentoo Linux. Und nur weil Gentoo emerge hat, heißt es nicht dass du darüber Calculate Linux installieren kannst!

----------

## SkaaliaN

Am besten lässt du dir von einem Spezialisten unter Windows 8.1 eine Sandbox Umgebung einrichten. Damit ersparst du dir den persönlichen Ärger und Frust,sowie den Gentoorianern die Zeit...SCNR....

----------

## l3u

Nebenbei: ein wie auch immer gearteter Post, der seitens des Verfassers bereits mit dem Präfix „Offtopic:“ eingeleitet wird, gehört ins Diskussionsforum.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Entweder installierst du Dir ein OpenSUSE (13.2 find ich echt gut) oder ein Ubuntu (wahlweise auch Kubuntu oder Lubuntu), Linux Mint oder sonst eine Distri, die nahezu wartungsfrei ist und sich von selbst installiert.

 

Tu doch uns und dir den Gefallen.

----------

